# Has anyone used Outsulation-Greenspan product for insulating an old house



## noodle (7 Feb 2007)

Has anyone used Outsulation - a greenspan product for insulating an old house from the outside, as opposed to drylining from the inside? www.greenspan.ie


Is it very expensive?  
Is it any good? and therefore worth the money?

Do you need planning permission to have it done?


----------



## sas (8 Feb 2007)

noodle said:


> Has anyone used Outsulation - a greenspan product for insulating an old house from the outside, as opposed to drylining from the inside? www.greenspan.ie
> 
> 
> Is it very expensive?
> ...


 
Apparently the way forward is to insulate externally.

One of the first official passive houses in the country www.mosart.ie used it which would suggest it can perform.

Its damn expensive.
Last May they quoted me 40 - 50 Euro ( plus VAT) per sq metre for materials and approx 60 Euro (+ VAT) for installation.

It also doesn't yet have an irish certification.

There is an alternative system by weber which obtained an IAB cert last november.
[broken link removed]

I don't know of anyone that has used it.

I can' t really comment on the planning requirements.


----------



## noodle (8 Feb 2007)

I have come across the greenspan company in many of the self build magazines, and also on the tg4 program teach glas - [broken link removed]

They also list another company that do external insulation - sto ltd.

I really would like to insulate my parent's house - while there living there - so a complete renovation isn't an option.  Drylining is an option, but not the best one as the rooms are already small in size.  So an external option would be best - however I'd really like some positive feedback before I dive in on this.


----------



## noodle (8 Feb 2007)

_Its damn expensive._
_Last May they quoted me 40 - 50 Euro ( plus _VAT_) per sq metre for materials and approx 60 Euro (+ VAT) for installation._


Sas - did greenspan quote based on plans or did they send a rep. 
As the house I want to insulate is old we've no plans.....


----------



## sas (8 Feb 2007)

noodle said:


> _Its damn expensive._
> _Last May they quoted me 40 - 50 Euro ( plus _VAT_) per sq metre for materials and approx 60 Euro (+ VAT) for installation._
> 
> 
> ...


 
It was purely as a rough guide per square metre of wall.

They are pretty good to talk so do give them a ring. I spoke to a guy called John Ambrose.


----------



## Jo90 (14 Apr 2007)

getting back to Greenspan outslation product has anyone actually used it for their house, what were the prices and the results post installation.

there seems to be little info on exterior insulation ..all advice welcome


----------



## david ross (30 Jun 2009)

Jo90 said:


> getting back to Greenspan outslation product has anyone actually used it for their house, what were the prices and the results post installation.
> 
> there seems to be little info on exterior insulation ..all advice welcome


                    Outsulation refers to a unique product for exterior and finishes meant for buildings. The technology involves a composite panel  which correctly has features  which are essential in an exterior finish.                          
                       These features are finish of surface, waterproofing and                         insulation in  the system.
Exterior insulation and finish systems are typically composed of either adhesively or mechanically attached foam insulation board, a base coat, reinforcing mesh and an outer finish. Available in many colors and varied textures, the *outsulation *can be made to mimic the traditional stucco as well. The expanded  polystyrene (EPS) insulation used in *outsulation products *is very  flexible and convenient for shaping and sculpting. 

                     This makes the  concept architecturally appealing to builders and building owners  alike. 
                     Additionally, the pricing is attractive for this type of  designing. 
The creative freedom offered with outsulation systems makes it an easy decision to use it on varied surfaces.


----------



## Leo (30 Jun 2009)

Reads very like a sales pitch David. Any association to declare?
Leo


----------



## Sconhome (30 Jun 2009)

Buy the magazine Construct Ireland or look up Joseph Little architects. He has written some outstanding papers on the differences in the various methods of insulating properties.http://www.josephlittlearchitects.com/ These papers have been published over the past couple of issues of the magazine.

There is no doubt that external insulation methods are the best retro-fit solution. They are expensive anywhere from €70-€140 per m2 depending on the size, number of storeys, complexity of design, external finish to match etc.

When you take into account the hassle factor of adjusting your internal wall sizes, window boards, skirting, radiators (under windows) etc. the refinishing and painting of your internal walls I personally recommend external insulation, first, for all of my customers. Their choice and budget will decide the selected method.

Before you ask, I subcontract all the work, so no vested interest in a particular product.

Outsulation has been guided to me at approx €120 per m2. An average 3 bed semi-d having 100m2 of wall to be treated and then your grant allowance refund.

Check Joe Littles papers, the return in your investment is clearly explained.


----------



## Sconhome (30 Jun 2009)

david ross said:


> Outsulation refers to a unique product for exterior and finishes meant for buildings. The technology involves a composite panel  which correctly has features  which are essential in an exterior finish.
> These features are finish of surface, waterproofing and                         insulation in  the system.
> Exterior insulation and finish systems are typically composed of either adhesively or mechanically attached foam insulation board, a base coat, reinforcing mesh and an outer finish. Available in many colors and varied textures, the *outsulation *can be made to mimic the traditional stucco as well. The expanded  polystyrene (EPS) insulation used in *outsulation products *is very  flexible and convenient for shaping and sculpting.
> 
> ...



Outsulation is not unique, there are many EWFIS systems on the market, Outsulation is a brand name of Greenspan and is marketed under the Brillux or Dryvit rendering systems.

Any of the products can be finished with render, stucco or brick slips to mimic the existing finish, you could also use a stone cladding system like Fernhill to provide an external finish.


----------



## mom04 (2 Jul 2009)

Would have loved to use it but it was just tooooooo expensive,

good luck

mom04


----------

